# Gun battle on the Champs-Elysees



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some one decided to have it out with police by ramming a police van and a gunfight. Vehicle was full of weapons and explosives. Champs-Elysees car attack: Car rams police van, suspect dead - CNN.com. I am assuming he wasn't killed in the collision from the way the article was written.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Update: Car rams police vehicle in Paris; attacker killed - World - CBC News. More details here. Apparently no gun battle but an explosion.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"This is part and parcel of living in a large metropolis" Mayor of London Sadiq Khan

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> "This is part and parcel of living in a large metropolis" Mayor of London Sadiq Khan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I know when I go to New York or Chicago I am always seeing stuff blow up. Sometimes it even blows up for no reason. One time I was in O'Hare airport and a Nuts-On-Clark kiosk blew up. All the usual suspects took responsibility: the PLO, ISIS, Con-Edison... In the end they just decided the kiosk just did not like being where it was and spontaneously exploded.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> "This is part and parcel of living in a large metropolis" Mayor of London Sadiq Khan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Except when muslims are the targets. Then is radical terrorism.



> Khan says all these incidents are attacks on the city's shared values. He vows "we will not allow these terrorists to succeed ... we will stay a strong city." Khan also declared that British officials have "zero tolerance" for hate crimes.


So just know that hate crimes against muslims will not be tolerated.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Except when muslims are the targets. Then is radical terrorism.
> 
> So just know that hate crimes against muslims will not be tolerated.


Bingo!

Stole this from another thread but belongs in this one too.

When Muslims attack...










When Muslims are attacked...










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's the last week of Ramadan - BIG terrorist push anticipated - could be seeing the results of the planning the terrorists have been conducting - then again they might be saving it for the 4th ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Or Bastille Day, the 14th of July.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Car explodes after hitting police van on Champs-Elysees avenue in Paris - World | The Star Online


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Gotta love the Muslim terrorist cover-up machine. These 2 chunks were frm the SAME article.

1) "It is unclear why the attacker drove into police, though officials said the incident was apparently deliberate."
2) "The officials spoke on condition of anonymity to reveal details of the incident ... attacker left a note praising the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria fatally shot a police officer on the Champs-Élysées in April, days before a presidential election, prompting an extensive security operation."

For the record, the part I clipped doesn't change the context, I just shortened it.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

If the government doesn't eliminate Muslim terrorists the people will.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

mooosie said:


> If the government doesn't eliminate Muslim terrorists the people will.


I disagree; we're talking France here.

"If electricity always follows the path of least resistance, then why doesn't all the lightning in the world strike France."


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

France is not grounded !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

mooosie said:


> France is not grounded !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In more ways than one, my friend.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

